# Hello Everyone



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

Long time lurker.
Married 25 years, together 27.
Fortunately in a better place than some of the posters here.
Working through our issues one day at a time.
Relationships are not for the weak!


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Welcome! And well said!


----------



## TXTrini (Oct 2, 2013)

Welcome! They definitely aren't.


----------

